# Id sell an arm for this fish....



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

check him out!

AquaBid.com - Your Aquatic Auction Website











i just showed him to my husband , he said, "hes amazing! "he was actually considering getting him for me, until he saw 100.00 LOL


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

WOW!!! Isnt he called a lace or ruffle or something? 

Where do I send my arm?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow!! Awesome looking fish!!!


----------



## MidnightAngel (Oct 29, 2009)

WOW!!! no other words, just WOW!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

hes said to be a halfmoon, believe it or not............looks like a rosetail to me......

how high do u think the bid will go?? its at a 100.00 now


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd sell your other arm for him


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

it'd be quite difficult to do water changes without an arm hehe...

But he is stunning!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

It says account under investigation. No one bid on it! :O

Still, gorgeous picture!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Awsome fish!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

OH MY GOSHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! *drools*hahaha


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

AlexXx said:


> it'd be quite difficult to do water changes without an arm hehe...
> 
> But he is stunning!


Not for me LOL. But I'd help you out with your other fish after I own this one


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I question the legitimacy seeing as that same exact fish was sold over a month ago for over 300 dollars (I know because it's my desktop wallpaper)


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

iheartmyfishies said:


> I question the legitimacy seeing as that same exact fish was sold over a month ago for over 300 dollars (I know because it's my desktop wallpaper)


I thought it looked familiar. You must've shown me before.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, I remember a forum post about this fish, and the same breeder had tons of beautiful fish. I remember this because I used the pictures for a project :3


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Yup, I remember I said that he looked furry.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

lol furry!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Original thread. 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=30823


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah that guy/girl has been going around placing rediculous bids on things(like $5000), and posting fish from other sellers that have been sold already.


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

haha furry


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

WOW! He's georgous! I have seem some really pretty Bettas on that site. I would never spend $100.00 for a betta. It doesn't even tell us how old he is.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

I want sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo mbad!!!!


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

That user shouldn't be taking people's money like that!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Forget that fish, I'd give an arm and a leg for THIS fish!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

WOW!!!!! I just can't imagine having a betta like that!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Only 25 bucks too!  If I had the money and the space, I'd so get him. He sure is the most gorgeous betta I've ever seen.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well if I sell my text books I'll be able to afford him he he he.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

haha. I really, really wish I could get this guy. He's positively stunning. I once said my dream fish was a black and white halfmoon... I lied. THIS is my dream fish.


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow! Now THAT'S a betta! Niwit always has such great looking fish!


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

He's gorgeous! Too bad it's not a legit auction..Some people are so shady. >I


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

omg Mrvampire you just made me so happy, i totally forgot about selling books! WOOOO


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

Omgg, I'm tempted to actually buy that fish(the one codered posted), but I need to be spending my money on xmas gifts right now.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

that white hm has a bidder at a 100.00 too

i wonder then what he will actually receive?


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

i know. it gets me thinking.....


----------

